# This is how to tell if you have BUNK hgh...



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Off another site

"Information on "How does this type of nipple form" in the HGH vial.

It comes from the freezing process after the liquid HGH is poured into the vial in measured amounts.

Once the liquid HGH is in this vial they freeze it and then bring the vial under high vacuum to remove the water (or carrier solution, whichever). The process is called lypholization (sp).

Why freeze the solution? Because water boils under low pressure vacuum and there would nothing left after 30 seconds.

This frozen solution under the vacuum releases all of the water leaving the glittery light white puck at the bottom of the vial.

They just cap the vial under the vacuum to preserve the shelf life of the GH. Voil?.

Now here is the interesting part GH15 has been discussing on the nipple part. How does that form?

Why is that important? Here's why?

The freezing process of the GH liquid pushes up the proper nipple because of the expansion of the Gh in the vial. The walls of the vial present a uniform pressure on all side of the vial causing the Gh to move UP in the middle. Nipple formed.

Now one other note, once all the liquid is vaporized under vacuum the puck in the middle gets smaller and pulls away from the side of the vial. Voil?, puck slide up and down with little help.

So, look carefully at your GH as GH15 describes. If you see a nipple that is un-natural to the subtle push up from the freezing process, you have problems.

Also, if you are not tired of reading by now.

The bad nipple is formed by a paste injected into the vial. Here is the difference, it is heated to remove the water, not freeze dried. Freeze drying takes relatively complex equipment. This process does not. The heating process leave you with higher nipple and pretty much, no Gh.

Questions?

PS. I was once a lab rat doing this on cell cultures all day long."

I've seen photos on this site of 4 different hyge...all look legit etc...but its the powder inside...if it looks like a mr whippy with a big nipple its almost guaranteed to be bunk.

Post up pics of your hgh and lets see....

J


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

unless someone tests any type of gear it is not proven to be fake, i have yet to find a GH brand that has no GH contained in the vial


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

All this GH15 talk makes me laugh as he says kigtropin is pharma grade and the best you can get...

Shame most of the kigs are crap...


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

the kigs on here come in a complete different box mate to the ones ive seen on here.

plus direct from the approved source...the kigs are a good 50% more expensive than what we pay here for kigs.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Are they the new ones with anti counterfeit codes on the boxes?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> the kigs on here come in a complete different box mate to the ones ive seen on here.
> 
> plus direct from the approved source...the kigs are a good 50% more expensive than what we pay here for kigs.


the approved source initials are PS right?

i have seen a serum test for them on the gh15 site and they tested 5.3ug/l which is [email protected], he tried to shout the guy down and discredit him, but i would bet 100% the guy's test was legit.

forget the different boxes, he's pushed kigs in the green boxes, black boxes (nqks), then was gold kigs with another box, every time its ended with a load people of getting shafted.

i don't know if you aware of the full history with him and these kigs, but this is about the 4th or 5th time he has reinvented them and every previous time has ended with loads of people getting shafted....exactly the same pattern, new kigs come out, he and his followers hype them up the hilt, couple months or so later and it starts to filter out that they are [email protected] and that the majority of people got garbage.

there is a bit of outrage, then he rambles on about how the current "approved source" has [email protected] up and he must find someone who can bring consistent kigs as when they are legit they are the "best gh ever to come from china" blah blah blah lol...so then they bring out new 'kigs' and exactly the same thing happens again...

this time he has invented a 'new' source for them and even put the price up to prove they're legit! lol

there are much more reliable options, i wouldn't bother with the risk.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Fair....especially when they are that expensive and test that low serum wise.

He says each vial has like 2-3iu insulin in there too....

Someone on their mentioned rips have anti diuretics in the filler


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

" On another site "

Im sure he will say what ever it takes to promote what he has ..


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> Fair....especially when they are that expensive and test that low serum wise.
> 
> He says each vial has like 2-3iu insulin in there too....
> 
> Someone on their mentioned rips have anti diuretics in the filler


lol i read him posting last week that the new kigs also contain IGF1!

i have read a few people say that about anti diuretics with rips as a lot of people report holding a lot of water on them, i'm holding a bit but for me has definitely reduced the longer i've been running them, but holding extra water is a pretty standard side effect of GH anyway.

that is why they put anti diuretics in bunk GH so that you hold more water mimicking what you would expect from real GH.

the rips have been consistently serum testing in the 30s ug/l, so i can't really see what the point of cutting with another substance that mimics GH sides would be , when testing shows they are already very GH potent...


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

what dose are you running?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

GH15 knows what he's talking about, I 100% agree with you posted J.Smith. Alot of bunk Kigs going around but there are some legit Kigs out there if you know the right people. Good post.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Goldigger said:


> All this GH15 talk makes me laugh as he says kigtropin is pharma grade and the best you can get...
> 
> Shame most of the kigs are crap...


well i don't thnk i know of this guy but just for the fact he has said Kigs are Pharma Grade proves he is an idiot......i used the first lot of Kigs that came into this country years ago and they where very good (obvouisly overdosed) i have used some since then and they have not been as good......



J.Smith said:


> the kigs on here come in a complete different box mate to the ones ive seen on here.
> 
> plus direct from the approved source...the kigs are a good 50% more expensive than what we pay here for kigs.


price means nothing, just because a certain brand cost's more on one site than another does not mean it is better just means that site has found idiots to pay more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bensif said:


> GH15 knows what he's talking about, I 100% agree with you posted J.Smith. Alot of bunk Kigs going around but there are some legit Kigs out there if you know the right people. Good post.


can i ask what sets the bunk kigs apart from the genuine ones in your opinion going on your experiences?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> can i ask what sets the bunk kigs apart from the genuine ones in your opinion going on your experiences?


He never said they were pharma grade, he said he compares them to pharma.

I know a loaded question when i see one lol. I have only ever seen fake kigs. The gym i train at has alot of competitive bodybuilders, one of which you have competed with i believe. Even they got fakes copies.

Alot of people talk about the nipple or the taste of legit kigs, fakes only ever taste salty or sweet, never bitter.

Some fakes arent even vacuum sealed like some of the serostims i have seen recently.

I doubt anyone on here has used as much gh as you have, as you have considerable experience with it but have you ever had your hands on the specific kigs gh15 uses and provides access to on his board?

I just feel its important for people to have as much info as possible to avoid throwing money down the drain. We're all here for the same reason right?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure he's saying there pharma grade here... http://www.getbig.com/boards/index.php?topic=409012.0

Unless I'm misreading it?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Not misreading it imo, but misunderstanding. Or atleast my understanding is he is saying it is pharma grade, pharma quality. Not pharma as in fda approved. Big difference.

Unfortunately thanks to the way he types / speaks alot of what he says is up for a certain amount of interpretation lol.

Sorry for taking this Slighty off topic!


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

What ever that forums about I'll be staying away seems like the biggest load of bollocks I've ever read on the net


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bensif said:


> He never said they were pharma grade, he said he compares them to pharma.
> 
> I know a loaded question when i see one lol. I have only ever seen fake kigs. The gym i train at has alot of competitive bodybuilders, one of which you have competed with i believe. Even they got fakes copies.
> 
> ...


lets be clear here mate, i don't load questions if i want to say something i will come right out and say it, it was a genuine question i don't use kigs now so wanted to know the differences so i asked based on YOUR post stating most are bunk so a genuine question is to ask how you have found this out?

i don't understand when guys mention competitive bodybuilders and they have had fakes as if when your a competitive BB you can spot a fake 

you seem to be very defensive of this guy for what reason i am unsure but i can assure you one thing you cannot compare Kigs to Pharma this i know for certain.....

maybe you should use pharma then use Kigs and you will understand what i mean, you are correct i have considerable experience with GH and i have used every brand out there from Rips, Kigs to unlabeled blue tops and non compare to genuine pharmacy GH......


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> lets be clear here mate, i don't load questions if i want to say something i will come right out and say it, it was a genuine question i don't use kigs now so wanted to know the differences so i asked based on YOUR post stating most are bunk so a genuine question is to ask how you have found this out?
> 
> i don't understand when guys mention competitive bodybuilders and they have had fakes as if when your a competitive BB you can spot a fake
> 
> ...


Fair play mate. What seems to happen is decent kigs hit the market again, people start faking them to make money off the name as everyone wants them.

At my gym ive seen loose powder kigs, larger vials than supposedly real, no vacuum, huge nipple, glittery powders, poorly printed boxes with smudged font, and kigs from other manufacturers e.g IP.

The guys who compete have bought genuines then bought again but gotten something far from genuine. Anything good seems to get kept to one person as its thin on the ground, so we end up using generics. Thankfully a couple of guys have been really helpful with me to

try and avoid me wasting money.

Kigs will never consistently compare to pharma. Im yet to try proper pharma as im not at that level yet and sadly i cant fund it... Yet.

Dont mean to come over defensive, im open minded and since reading alot of what he 'preaches' its realy helped me progress. I know some others would say the same. The problem is that in some circles gh15 is a swear word...

Alot of respect for you though mate


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Bensif said:


> Not misreading it imo, but misunderstanding. Or atleast my understanding is he is saying it is pharma grade, pharma quality. Not pharma as in fda approved. Big difference.
> 
> Unfortunately thanks to the way he types / speaks alot of what he says is up for a certain amount of interpretation lol.
> 
> Sorry for taking this Slighty off topic!


That's how I understand it..comparable to pharma grade quality and purity.

He's not saying its proper licensed pharma..that you would get prescribed by a doc..etc


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Not misreading it imo, but misunderstanding. Or atleast my understanding is he is saying it is pharma grade, pharma quality. Not pharma as in fda approved. Big difference.
> 
> Unfortunately thanks to the way he types / speaks alot of what he says is up for a certain amount of interpretation lol.
> 
> Sorry for taking this Slighty off topic!


Well you're wrong he's not saying its pharma quality...he is saying it is better quality than any pharma!

this is a post of his a couple weeks ago:

*"1. kigtropin,, it is gettng a rating of 10 out of 10 ,, legit kigtropin is the best gh you will ever experience ,, nothing come to its level,,simply unbeivable but! you wi pay the price if you are sick since sickness accelerate very fast just like the nail grwth which is crazy *

*
legit kigtropin shoul dbe from now on the STAPLE of what gh thats intended for bodybuilders should be like,, consistancy is one thing needed to be payed attention to! and we intdend to drilll consistancy over and over,, one of the best aspects of legit kigtropin is that you can eat anyting you want...you CAN NOT do it on other gh..tis is what put kigtropin as sole best gh to ever introdced to bodybuilders*

*
*

*
2. saizen ,, 9 out of 10,, on paper it shoud be thhe best gh you ever experienced,, in reality its only number 2 ,, the hospital version is VERY GOOD,, get you fibrecious thickness but but! in reality it does not bring ther condition legit kigtropin does,, it bring only thickness that is little better than kigtropin but lean muscle and condition combo is won over by kigtropin ,,stilll second best gh you wil get your hands on as bodybuilders and its fda approved for hospital usage*

*
*

*
3. humatrope,, 8.5 out of 10,, same as saizen only very fragile to the travel...neeed to be on ice packs ...it is very good gh and it deliver same as saizen but condition STILLL not as good as number 1 gh kigtropin*

*
*

*
*

*
this are the only 3 growth hormones i approve and can give my stamp of approval to ,, generics are simply garbage *

*
*

*
i hope one day you wil understand my intentions and that my heart is pure ,, only thing i care about is bodybuilders advancment*

*
*

*
gh15 approved *

*
july 27 2012 *

*
bible index "*

I wouldn't trust the guy an inch. If you had read everything involving him and these kigs from when his board started and before that on getbig, you will know he has promoted kigs 3 or 4 times already since the end of last year, and on each occasion loads of people have got scammed. 3 times the kigs were coming from the same source and he managed to convince everyone each time that the source had now got his act together and the new stuff was "the best GH you can get" blah blah blah and each time after a couple months it turned out loads(if not everybody) had got [email protected] off of HIS approved source.

So he knew no one was going to send more money to the same source yet again...so remarkably within the matter of a few weeks he manages to find a brand new reliable source who has these new mind blowing, better than pharma grade kigs! but everyone will have to pay a bit more for these ones to make sure the source keeps the consistent quality up unlike the 'previous' source.

you couldn't make the [email protected] up! you do have to give the guy his dues for his sheer audacity and still managing after all the [email protected] that has already gone down, to get more people to buy these!

i would bet my house they are coming from exactly the same place just people are sending their orders to a different email addy.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Lol, i've not read that post before. Maybe it is all a scam on the source front, none of us will ever know without digging into our pockets, buying some, and then going and getting the vials tested. Im sure this has been argued to death a million times before.

I know i wont be doing that anytime soon! Having said that i still praise the advise on his new forum (not getbig). I still love UKM though


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

pharma grade kigs that come in the exact same boxes as normal generics - but iwtha label and printing on them??

whats not to trust???

dear fckin god!!! lol there are some robbers out there lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Bensif said:


> Fair play mate. What seems to happen is decent kigs hit the market again, people start faking them to make money off the name as everyone wants them.
> 
> At my gym ive seen loose powder kigs, larger vials than supposedly real, no vacuum, huge nipple, glittery powders, poorly printed boxes with smudged font, and kigs from other manufacturers e.g IP.
> 
> ...


thanks mate, you are aware that Kigs are generics yes??



goonerton said:


> Well you're wrong he's not saying its pharma quality...he is saying it is better quality than any pharma!
> 
> this is a post of his a couple weeks ago:
> 
> ...


i find myself in that awkward predicament of agreeing with you again mate, we really must stop this  if this post you quoted above is from this guy then he is talking out of his Ass i am afraid (as you are aware of goonerton) there is no way on this gods earth kigs are of purer/better quality than pharma grade GH.

Bensif if he insists they are then please ask to see there government approved certificate to produce and sell GH.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I am well aware they are 'generics'. I have yet to see the holy grail kigs he goes on about. Maybe i never will, whos knows.

There is a thread on his forum for people to try and review these so called better than pharma quality kigs. Trouble is, so far no one who really has the right experience with gh has actually posted a decent review lol.

Unless someone trusted gets there hands on them none of us can realy comment tbh. I can get kigs, but i know for a fact they arent the same kigs.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

there is no such thing as "Better than pharma Kigs" i will bet my house on it.......they are generics just like all other kigs this guy has a reason for making such claims and i bet it is a financial one


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bensif said:


> I am well aware they are 'generics'. I have yet to see the holy grail kigs he goes on about. Maybe i never will, whos knows.
> 
> There is a thread on his forum for people to try and review these so called better than pharma quality kigs. Trouble is, so far no one who really has the right experience with gh has actually posted a decent review lol.
> 
> Unless someone trusted gets there hands on them none of us can realy comment tbh. I can get kigs, but i know for a fact they arent the same kigs.


All this no one with the right experience has reviewed them yet is just gh15 bs, there is a thread on there with a poster jasonova, with a 4.3 serum test from the proS kigs and its pretty obvious the guy does not have some agenda to bring down kigs lol...

i was stupid enough to get caught up with his and his followers hype about the last bunk batch of kigs. as i said earlier he has already [email protected] everyone 3 or 4 times with different batches of kigs he has said each time they were the best thing since sliced bread and each time turned out [email protected] there is no difference this time around, i got the kigs from his then approved source, who i believe is main supplier of kigs and where i guarantee they are still coming from. here is link to thread i made here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/177704-kigs-gh-serum-test-rips-follow.html

i was one of the first to rumble the last [email protected] batch with the above serum test. i was asked by his elf(or whatever the [email protected] he calls them now) pellius to post up my blood test on their board, which i did, and the guy(gh15) accused me of all sorts said i was a "pusher of generics" a reverse scammer a "filt!" blah blah blah, and banned me from the board lol...

then within a week or so more and more people came out saying they had bunk gear from the 'approved' source, so he had to pull the plug on them, there was a bit of drama, he had a bit of rant about the filt supplier blah blah blah....then lo and behold within a few weeks he's found a great new supplier of kigs.

its all bs, the guy is corrupt , he doesn't give a flying [email protected] if they are good or complete bunk, he just wants to get as many of them sold as he can.

I would take a bet that test of jasonova is a good reflection of exactly how good these 'new' kigs are.

OK rant over, can't be [email protected] to post any more about this garbage.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sticking with Elitropin when i use....i've seen tests from many different people...no bloat from them like you get from rips.....yeah not pharma by any means but still not bad


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

J.Smith said:


> Im sticking with Elitropin when i use....i've seen tests from many different people...no bloat from them like you get from rips.....yeah not pharma by any means but still not bad


I love elis.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Goonerton, i can see you got ripped pretty bad, sorry to hear that mate. Even in your thread a guy says hes on kigs and thy are gtg!

Do you have any pics of the vial or can you describe how they looked? Threads like this are good as they can help alot of us avoid wasting money. It has certainly made me dubious about them, even more so than before!


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Goonerton, i can see you got ripped pretty bad, sorry to hear that mate. Even in your thread a guy says hes on kigs and thy are gtg!
> 
> Do you have any pics of the vial or can you describe how they looked? Threads like this are good as they can help alot of us avoid wasting money. It has certainly made me dubious about them, even more so than before!


I put a link to the pics and scan of lab result on the thread i linked above. you can also go and look at the thread on gh15 board its a good few months old so you'll have to go back a few pages its titled kigtropin serum result(my user was joblogg). 1st he tried saying i was lying about getting them from his then approved source, so i forwarded saved emails between me and said source to pellius....so once he couldn't discredit that way, he then claimed i was a reverse scammer and probably didn't inject anything and went and got blood test, so i could try and get a reship...

then within a couple weeks it all went t1ts up and everyone came out saying they were [email protected] and he had to pull the plug as i said earlier, and re invent once again with new source this time.

this is my last post on it, i have given my experiences with these kigs and this guy's bs , if anyone still thinks they should trust him, good luck to them.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

goonerton said:


> I put a link to the pics and scan of lab result on the thread i linked above. you can also go and look at the thread on gh15 board its a good few months old so you'll have to go back a few pages its titled kigtropin serum result(my user was joblogg). 1st he tried saying i was lying about getting them from his then approved source, so i forwarded saved emails between me and said source to pellius....so once he couldn't discredit that way, he then claimed i was a reverse scammer and probably didn't inject anything and went and got blood test, so i could try and get a reship...
> 
> then within a couple weeks it all went t1ts up and everyone came out saying they were [email protected] and he had to pull the plug as i said earlier, and re invent once again with new source this time.
> 
> this is my last post on it, i have given my experiences with these kigs and this guy's bs , if anyone still thinks they should trust him, good luck to them.


Ah, pics didnt show up for me but im on tapatalk. Will see if i can find the thread on his site, cheers.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> Im sticking with Elitropin when i use....i've seen tests from many different people...no bloat from them like you get from rips.....yeah not pharma by any means but still not bad


I serum tested the eli's too and they came back at 13.9 ug/l, test i done for rips came back at 29.7, and kigs 0.1 ug/l

pics of scan result are here:

http://s1064.photobucket.com/albums/u373/bb220/?action=view&current=scan0005.jpg

So personally i don't think the elis are as GH potent as the rips, but they definitely contain a decent amount of GH and for the price (if you get them at source), IMO they are so cheap that even if not as potent as some others, iu to iu of actual GH content they are probably still good value for money compared to a lot of other higher priced UGL GH.

I still have 4 kits of the elis , which i'm gonna start running when i run out rips in next week or so, but going on my serum results i am gonna run them at 10iu per day, twice as high as i ran the rips...

Also my eli's were from the 1st batch of black tops they made, i know they have made a 2nd batch since and i think the serum tests for them have been coming around the 20 ug/l mark, so possibly they are now a bit better than the ones i have.


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

How have your results been on 5iu of rips ed?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

J.Smith said:


> How have your results been on 5iu of rips ed?


yes have been pleased with results, have gained a few lbs since starting a few months ago, was holding a lot of water at 1st but most seems to have dropped now, can't say if the weight gain is due to the gh as have running aas throughout too, but i'm definitely leaner than when i started and my diet is not exactly the cleanest and i haven't done any cardio either.

probably could have gotten better results if diet was cleaner but as i've noticed i can eat more [email protected] and seems hard to gain fat i have been getting even more lax with diet, but i'm not after any fast results anyway. if circumstances permit i'm gonna run the rips for quite a while yet(after i use up the eli's i have) and if i can just very gradually get leaner while very gradually add a bit of lean tissue, that will do for me. and i think the gh is probably a good addition for this goal.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

goonerton said:


> yes have been pleased with results, have gained a few lbs since starting a few months ago, was holding a lot of water at 1st but most seems to have dropped now, can't say if the weight gain is due to the gh as have running aas throughout too, but i'm definitely leaner than when i started and my diet is not exactly the cleanest and i haven't done any cardio either.


Are you also finding yourself forever hungry? As in empty hungry?

How are you dosing your rips?


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Are you also finding yourself forever hungry? As in empty hungry?
> 
> How are you dosing your rips?


yeh possibly, but my appetite is always ridiculous anyway , always feel "empty hungry" soon after eating lol, usually have to use quite a bit of will power not over eat or can start gaining fat quickly, but on these can definitely get away with eating more without gaining fat. am running 5iu per day one shot, sometimes have been shooting 10 iu eod when miss shot, haven't noticed any difference.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

goonerton said:


> yeh possibly, but my appetite is always ridiculous anyway , always feel "empty hungry" soon after eating lol, usually have to use quite a bit of will power not over eat or can start gaining fat quickly, but on these can definitely get away with eating more without gaining fat. am running 5iu per day one shot, sometimes have been shooting 10 iu eod when miss shot, haven't noticed any difference.


Good so its not just me the lol. Cheers for the info


----------

